
Fasting Diet Promotes Ngn3-Driven Β-Cell Regeneration to Reverse Diabetes - mattshelbourn
http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)30130-7
======
DrScump
PDF, with images:

[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(17)30130-7.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674\(17\)30130-7.pdf)

Details on the human feedings:

"The human version of the FMD is a propriety formulation belonging to L-Nutra
([http://l-nutra.com/prolon/](http://l-nutra.com/prolon/)). It is a plant-
based diet designed to attain fasting-like effects on the serum levels of
IGF-I, IGFBP1, glucose and ketone bodies while providing both macro- and
micronutrients to minimize the burden of fasting and adverse effects
(Brandhorst et al., 2015). Day 1 of the FMD supplies ∼4600 kJ (11% protein,
46% fat, 43% carbohydrate), whereas days 2-5 provide ∼3000 kJ (9% protein, 44%
fat, 47% carbohydrate) per day. The FMD comprises proprietary formulations of
vegetable-based soups, energy bars, energy drinks, chip snacks, tea, and a
supplement providing high levels of minerals, vitamins and essential fatty
acids (Figure S3). All items to be consumed per day were individually boxed to
allow the subjects to choose when to eat while avoiding accidentally consuming
components of the following day. For the human subjects, a suggested FMD meal
plan was provided that distributes the study foods to be consumed as
breakfast, lunch, snacks, and dinner. (See lists below for ingredients and
supplements)"

~~~
guelo
Was that company involved in funding the research?

------
hrodriguez
I needed an easier, to digest, read...

> Professor Valter Longo, from the University of Southern California,
> explained "Our conclusion is that by pushing the mice into an extreme state
> and then bringing them back - by starving them and then feeding them again -
> the cells in the pancreas are triggered to use some kind of developmental
> reprogramming that rebuilds the part of the organ that's no longer
> functioning."[1]

Feast and famine diet may restore insulin production in diabetes:

[1] [http://www.news-medical.net/news/20170224/Feast-and-
famine-d...](http://www.news-medical.net/news/20170224/Feast-and-famine-diet-
may-restore-insulin-production-in-diabetes.aspx)

------
tomhoward
Earlier discussion today;

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13722516)

